# Need the good, bad and ugly on Cobia offshore boats



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

A good friend of mine is looking at a 01 model 25 foot cobia 254. He asked me to see if they are good boats. Knowing there are alot of people that look here he was wondering if there is any info you could suggest. Thanks. Brent


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Cobia and Century used to be built together, right about then Century was picked up by Yamaha marine group. Cobia split off.

The problems i have seen with both earlier on is that the fit and finish is lacking, light duty hardware, barely lined fish boxes, no storage, poor rod box design, etc.

alot of bigger cobias came with a large single motor, to save money for the package, be careful about the fuel tank size as well.

also look closely how the t-top is fastened to the top cap, esp if it is aftermarket.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Well said and right on the money!



CoastalOutfitters said:


> Cobia and Century used to be built together, right about then Century was picked up by Yamaha marine group. Cobia split off.
> 
> The problems i have seen with both earlier on is that the fit and finish is lacking, light duty hardware, barely lined fish boxes, no storage, poor rod box design, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Very good coastal. Thanks for the help. I will pass it along. Brent


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Cobia s now made by Maverick boat company, the same guys that build Pathfinder and a few others. I dont know about in 2001 but I would imagine now they are decent because Maverick has a pretty good reputation for quality in bay boats


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

In 1995 Century and Cobia were bought by yamaha and merged together as C&C manufacturing. Century/Yamaha sold Cobia in 2005 to Maverick boat company.They are both very well built boats and Cobia is my biggest competition with our Sea Hunt Boats. My father owned a big cobia in the 90's and it was a great boat for along time till he cracked the hull in a very bad storm.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The very old Cobia 24 (Carribean) sp. foot boats were very rugged and tough boats. Fished one for years all over the Gulf many miles out. Well made and seaworthy. Newer ones seem to be rather freshwaterish. 

Charlie


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

originally cobia/caribean models etc were built in a factory in tennesee, when
yamaha bought them as cobias they moved the show to panama city, fl where
centurys are or were built, i heard yamaha has sold off century or cobia, i still
have my 1996 model, like a brick xxxxhouse
captlee


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> In 1995 Century and Cobia were bought by yamaha and merged together as C&C manufacturing. Century/Yamaha sold Cobia in 2005 to Maverick boat company.They are both very well built boats and Cobia is my biggest competition with our Sea Hunt Boats. My father owned a big cobia in the 90's and it was a great boat for along time till he cracked the hull in a very bad storm.


Here is a good example of why not to get one.....


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a 2004 254 cc model

twin engines with 800 hours on whole rig. Never been back to for warranty work of anykind. 


Great boat for the price. Has 300 mile range on 150 gallons. 

pm me if you want any questions answered. the 2001 is the same hull I believe


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice boat for the price. It is not a low end boat nor is it a high end boat. It is a good middle of the line boat.


----------

